# Pure Spirits of Gum Turpentine. Green w/ ACL.



## Oldtimer (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey.

 Just dug this. Really neat! It has great print, check out what it says on different parts of the label! 

 "Accept no substitutes."

 "Approved by the American turpentine farmers association cooperative."

 "Do not accept if seal is broken." (inside an arrow)

 "Dehydrated - 32 Fluid ounces."

 "From the living pine." (Under a pine tree.)

 "Turpentine & Rosin Factors, Inc. Jacksonville Florida USA Savannah Georgia."

 "We Guarantee the contents of this bottle to be pure gum spirits of turpentine. Chemically pure and free from all adulterants. It complys with the provisions of the United States Naval Stores Act approved march 3rd 1923.
 Cleaning uses.
 Furniture, woodwork, tools, machinery, auto parts, bed springs windows, bathtubs, toilets, paint brushes, removes grease stains, raod tar from auto fenders.
 Unexcelled for thinning paints."

 "The best paint thinner."

 "Copyright 1939 by American Turpentine farmers Association Cooperative."


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 9, 2004)

The back side.

 I also dug TWENTY! more ruby red quart beers!!!!!!!! Pics of them later on.


----------



## JGUIS (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, this is an old post.  I dug one of these today, and it is the ONLY ACL I have dug out of Perry county dirt that has all of the label.  A Google search found this post, and not a whole lot more.


----------

